# Cream Swirl from the Princess



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 3, 2010)

Another Emperor in Bakelite. This one I got from Dawn about a year ago.
All comments good bad or ??


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 3, 2010)

You know, I've never turned any of it(generally I'm too cheap to buy it) but I'm thinking I need to break down and find a stick to try.  I like it.


----------



## snowman56 (Apr 3, 2010)

Roy
Where did the pic go?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 3, 2010)

THAT was the batch that WAS!!!

We had no idea how rare that find actually was.

GREAT Pen--price it high, it can't be replaced.  (so far)


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a real beauty Roy.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 3, 2010)

Ed the one thing I've never been accused of is underpricing my pens:wink:. When you had them I stocked up, know a good thing when I see it. Robert, the picture never left, you need to stop drinking that gator juice:biggrin:.


----------



## chriselle (Apr 3, 2010)

Roy that just screams "CLASS"!!  I would love to get my hands on some of that particular bakelite.  Gorgeous.


----------



## David Keller (Apr 3, 2010)

That looks awesome.  The blank reminds me of ice cream with chocolate syrup.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 3, 2010)

Roy, That is first class all the way.  Awesome looking pen.


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 3, 2010)

Great looking pen, Roy.


----------



## LouCee (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## bgibb42 (Apr 3, 2010)

That is gorgeous!!!  They (Exotic) had some green swirl Bakelite a while back, and I kept putting it off to buy piece.  Kicking myself now seeing all these beautiful pens popping up on the site...:redface:


----------



## Ligget (Apr 3, 2010)

Another classy pen Roy, fantastic Bakelite!


----------



## hewunch (Apr 3, 2010)

yowsa! Nice Roy


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 3, 2010)

Comment:   GOOD


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2010)

No words needed. It says it all fantastic pen.


----------



## snowman56 (Apr 3, 2010)

Simply amazing.
Roy after you get past the smell it ant bad.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome pen great job


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 4, 2010)

*Get it when you can!!*



bgibb42 said:


> That is gorgeous!!!  They (Exotic) had some green swirl Bakelite a while back, and I kept putting it off to buy piece.  Kicking myself now seeing all these beautiful pens popping up on the site...:redface:



Dawn is constantly "shopping" for bakelite.  Recently, she got a good "haul", she thought.  When it was delivered, most of it has a hairline crack right down the center.  So, that investment (hundreds of dollars) went  "down the tubes" (at least until I can figure a way to make MY pens from it).

In short, if you buy bakelite, it is fifty years old!!!  Buy from Roy or Dawn or Gary and others here and you will get usable pieces.  Buy from "online sellers" that you don't know and you can get a "turning challenge"---or worse!

Just a "word to the wise".  Take it or leave it!


----------



## jasontg99 (Apr 4, 2010)

WOW!!!  That is amazing, Roy.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 6, 2010)

Love that Bakelite!!!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 6, 2010)

Roy!
Excellent work, looks great


----------



## JohnU (Apr 6, 2010)

Beautiful Pen Roy!  I can see why you stocked up.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 6, 2010)

All the above!!  Fantastic!!


----------

